# Basement "theater"



## Mordekyle (Dec 3, 2020)

I’ve seen some cool stuff in a new construction house I walked through.

Conduit that looked like vacuum hose behind where the tv goes. It Houses cabling, speaker wire, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If the floor joists above are running perpendicular to the travel of the cables, I would wait until the sheetrock is installed and surface mount a 2" conduit to the ceiling and paint the ceiling and conduit black. If the joists run parallel, you can embed the conduit up in the joist bay and have it hidden. Then sheetrock it to hide it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I would run a big conduit that you can pull new cables through for the next new hotness that replaces HDMI and ethernet (CAT7? CAT8?).


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

EGrant23 said:


> the HDMI will be connected to my PS5 in the laundry room


Have you tested the controllers to make sure the bluetooth will be fine through the walls?
Do you have a need for anything below the tv, not just in the laundry, peripherals etc that you want a conduit for?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Don't forget about the speaker cables for the surround sound. I'd recommend running everything you need for at least 7.1, while everything's still open.


----------



## EGrant23 (Dec 22, 2018)

3onthetree said:


> Have you tested the controllers to make sure the bluetooth will be fine through the walls?
> Do you have a need for anything below the tv, not just in the laundry, peripherals etc that you want a conduit for?


I have. It'll be less than 12' from the seating area. Our current cable company is all wireless so there's nothing I can think of at this time. The bottom 36" of the wall is a framed half wall anyways so I wouldn't be able to run anything through the top plate down the stud bay to the floor area.


----------



## EGrant23 (Dec 22, 2018)

HotRodx10 said:


> Don't forget about the speaker cables for the surround sound. I'd recommend running everything you need for at least 7.1, while everything's still open.


Yes! Speaker wire is arriving tomorrow and those will be ran to the 7 planned speaker areas down the line. By the way, I had no idea how expensive a 25' run of conduit is!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Expensive?? 2" x 10' about $11. Where did you get yours? What type?


----------



## EGrant23 (Dec 22, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Expensive?? 2" x 10' about $11. Where did you get yours? What type?


I haven't yet. I need a 25' run and was told by a few to get corrugated conduit.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

EGrant23 said:


> I haven't yet. I need a 25' run and was told by a few to get corrugated conduit.


For any future cable additions, I wouldn't think corrugated would be a good choice (hard to get new cables through, I would think), and it would seem it's much more expensive than PVC. I'd be taking a hard look at the black ABS foam-core "dwv' - it's light, rigid, smooth, and already black.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

EGrant23 said:


> there's nothing I can think of at this time


Isn't that the purpose of conduit? I never thought of the karaoke machine, the dvd player, the retro Nintendo game we have hooked up (not to mention the older USB steering wheel, Wii and stuff we still have). I hope you're not running any conduit on the outside of the drywall. Also make sure it is >1", like 1.5" to account for HDMI terms.
PVC, flexible ENT, or corrugated


EGrant23 said:


> The bottom 36" of the wall is a framed half wall anyways so I wouldn't be able to run anything through the top plate down the stud bay to the floor area.


I'm not a fan of the half-wall ledge anyway. Forces tv to be mounted higher. If ever convert fixed tv to projector screen, odd with space behind it. If it were me, I'd fur out to match the bottom plane and then as many conduits as you want hidden and recessed speakers that aren't in the exterior wall.
Don't forget to insulate on top of the concrete wall (from your other thread). You do not need fireblocking though at that transition.


----------



## EGrant23 (Dec 22, 2018)

3onthetree said:


> Isn't that the purpose of conduit? I never thought of the karaoke machine, the dvd player, the retro Nintendo game we have hooked up (not to mention the older USB steering wheel, Wii and stuff we still have). I hope you're not running any conduit on the outside of the drywall. Also make sure it is >1", like 1.5" to account for HDMI terms.
> PVC, flexible ENT, or corrugated
> 
> I'm not a fan of the half-wall ledge anyway. Forces tv to be mounted higher. If ever convert fixed tv to projector screen, odd with space behind it. If it were me, I'd fur out to match the bottom plane and then as many conduits as you want hidden and recessed speakers that aren't in the exterior wall.
> Don't forget to insulate on top of the concrete wall (from your other thread). You do not need fireblocking though at that transition.


Te TV mounting height doesn't change at all due to the half wall. No cords will be ran outside of the drywall.


----------



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

I used the corrugated stuff and for a long run with any turns its almost useless if you want to run something later. Did you mention how big the room was? More speaker wire is always better. I ran for 11.2 but I'm running7.2 currently. Make sure you're using wire rated for in wall use. Check out my YouTube channel in my signature for a tour of my theater. I'd be happy to give you all the free advice you want.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Onetrav said:


> I used the corrugated stuff and for a long run with any turns its almost useless if you want to run something later


I've never used it, but I suspected that would be the case.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Smurf is difficult to run wires through for obvious reasons. Smooth bore PVC is much better.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I would run more Speaker cables to be future proof. For Example, Dolby Atmos came out and a 5.1.2 Setup requires 8 Speakers.
In my Setup, I run a 11.2 Speaker Setup and needs 13 Speakers. I did this setup just about a month before Atmos came out.




__





5.1.2 Overhead Speakers


Use this step-by-step guide to optimize your home theater with 5.1.2 overhead speakers enabled with Dolby Atmos. Experience your entertainment in premium Dolby sound.




www.dolby.com


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

What did you end up doing here? This is what most people use, myself included. HYDROMAXX 2" Flexible Corrugated LDPE Split Tubing. Comes in different colors.


----------

